# Java komplett löschen und neu installieren



## Sibylle (28. Nov 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte JAVA-Eclipse vollkommen löschen und danach neu installieren.
Leider werden beim Löschen nicht alle Ordner gelöscht.
Was ist zu tun, damit kein "JAVA-Rest" mehr auf der Platte bleibt.
Für Hilfen besten Dank im voraus.
Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## XHelp (28. Nov 2010)

Was denn nun, Java oder Eclipse?
Und warum bekommst du die nicht gelöscht?


----------



## Sibylle (28. Nov 2010)

beides.


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Nov 2010)

Linux?
Mac?
Windows?


----------



## U2nt (29. Nov 2010)

Eclipse ist doch nur ein Ordner, den man nicht installieren muss 
Und Java, vorrausgesetzt du benutzt Windows, kannste über den Softwaremanager deinstallieren.
Unter Linux sollte das auch ganz einfach per Konsole gehen.


----------

